# Life span?



## Iceblink

How long do Nigerian Dwarfs live? And how long can a doe safely reproduce? And what do you all do with your seniors? Retire them out to pasture?


----------



## kelebek

Depending on the animal they are usually about 12 years when their time comes. I have heard of some breeding their does at 9 years or so - but I really think it has to do with the doe and their condition on wether it is worth it. As far as seniors - some give them to pet homes upon retirement, some sell them, and some to pasture to live out their days - again depends on the animal


----------



## liz

Minis will live on average of 15 years....up to 20 if given the proper care in the senior years. As Allison said though, some will continue to breed their does to advanced age, BUT their are more issues with kidding due to age related health problems....depends on the doe.I retired 2 of my girls and they were pets before they were in production mode....they'll live their days here as hayburners because they are too well loved to leave.

A neighbor of mine has 2 pygmy wethers that are brothers and they are 16 years old.


----------



## Amy Goatress

We have bred 9 year old doe's, they did okay but one of the 9 year old Mini-Nubian doe's had to have a c-section because of a big doeling but she was already stillborn though and I became her baby instead since I hadn't washed my barn coat from a previous kidding so I was the only one that could milk her, she washed me from head to toe! We also had a 10 year old Mini-Nubian buck that still was able to breed one of our Nubian doe's though and we got 2 doe's out of the breeding.


----------

